# Parque de la Reserva (Circuito Mágico del Agua)



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*El Mistura 2009 va a ser alli: ...*

... algo es algo 



DJDictator said:


> Muy buenas fotos, felicitaciones!
> Captan la idea de un parque urbano, aunque claro hay poca gente
> *Lo que deberia impulsarse mas bien es auspicios a diversas actividades culturales *es decir, teatro, musica, comida, etc, para darle más vida a nuestra capital
> Con algo de tristeza veo que la actual administración hace todo lo contrario; realmente no entiendo qué es lo que entiende el señor Castañeda por cultura alejando manifestaciones artisticas voluntarias de los parques.
> ...


----------



## DJDictator (Sep 24, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> ... algo es algo


no...

será en el parque de la exposición

Keep Rockin'


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos. No he tenido oportunidad de ir de día, creo que ya es tiempo.


----------

